# Boots for switches



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking for a source that sells these boots for rocker switches! The one I'm looking for is the one just above the neutral light. Originally came from my Superwinch switch. Unfortunately Superwinch only can sell me the whole switch assembly. I've got two other switches (pic) that I need boots for. Just trying to prevent switches from corroding! Thanks in advance...


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

The rubber boot is on the moose hydro turn kit switch. The turn kit is supplied to moose by fuse-powersports. I would call them. The # is on their website. I figured the local parts houses would be able to help you out.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Great, thanks. I'll look them up. Do you mean like autozone/checker autoparts? I tried them with no luck. Thanks for the help!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, I cant believe autozone or any other of the auto parts places were no help. Would superwinch tell you who made their switches so you could contact them?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Superwinch simply said the only way they'd sell them to me was with the switch assembly. $60! I paid 75.00 for the winch which included the switch! I actually called fuse powersports and they can't sell the boot separate either. They get their product from Promark Offroad. Emailed them and waiting for response. Too many hoops to jump through just to get a stinkin' switch cover!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Grainger don't know if they've got the right size or not though.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet link, thanks! If I can't get a cover from Promark, that is the closest I've seen in my research to what I would need. Thanks for all the feedback to all.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

matstang;1007071 said:


> Sweet link, thanks! If I can't get a cover from Promark, that is the closest I've seen in my research to what I would need. Thanks for all the feedback to all.


Well, not much luck with Promark. They can't get them separate either. However, they were nice enough to send me a spare that they had 'sitting around'. So really I need one more, maybe two, just to have a spare! Might be going with Grainger for some after all...


----------

